# Animal Control



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I woke up this morning and there was a card in the door from our local animal control... my neighbors have complained about the dogs barking when we are gone we both work nights... Its understandable that they would be frustrated but why dont they just talk to me why do they have to involve animal control:foxes15: So animal control suggested I buy a bark collar for the ring leader (Quark)... I dont like bark collars... I think they are cruel So I am now searching for a overnight dog sitter.... does anyone else have any other suggestions on what I could do??


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not sure how far your house is from your neighbors, but is there any area in your house you can set up for them where your neighbor can't hear them if they bark?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Omg that's so annoying! My neighbours had the cheek to complain about my 2 barking when they have 3 big dogs of thier own that live outside 24/7. He works nights so gets annoyed if my girls are out the back in the morning, grrrr. His dogs bark too so I don't get why he thinks it's ok to complain about mine! I feel your frustration!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I know that a few members on this site have had success with the sonic bark stoppers (idk what they are actually called). But basically, when the dog barks it emits a very high pitched noise that bothers the dogs, so they stop barking to make the noise stop. They do not hurt the dogs at all, and seem pretty effective.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> I know that a few members on this site have had success with the sonic bark stoppers (idk what they are actually called). But basically, when the dog barks it emits a very high pitched noise that bothers the dogs, so they stop barking to make the noise stop. They do not hurt the dogs at all, and seem pretty effective.


I was thinking about them too but then i was worried about the cats and Lola Barks and high pitched noises


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried the sonic bark stoppers, but stopped using them myself because they punsh all the dogs, not just the one barking. And it seemed not to bother the one barking at all. All the others were almost cowerng in their crates or beds as the one oblivious one kept barking away.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> Omg that's so annoying! My neighbours had the cheek to complain about my 2 barking when they have 3 big dogs of thier own that live outside 24/7. He works nights so gets annoyed if my girls are out the back in the morning, grrrr. His dogs bark too so I don't get why he thinks it's ok to complain about mine! I feel your frustration!


I feel everyone's frustration when it comes to any dog barking incessently, BUT, I do have to say that owning 2 x large Mastifffs & 4 x Chi's, I can take large dogs barking for lot longer & louder than I can Chi's, Terriers or any toy breeds for that matter .... their bark is shrill & is like fingernails on a chalkboard in comparison, it'll drive me to hurling things quicker than anything else on the planet.

I'd report the idiots across the road's English Mastiffs but the difficulties involved just aren't worth it - the complainant has to keep a diary of their barking times, durations etc. Much more fun to just stand out there screaming "Shutup you ruddy morons" & embarrass the owners who're home & do nothing to stop them - she's the village idiot AND A VET, can you believe it!!!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> I woke up this morning and there was a card in the door from our local animal control... my neighbors have complained about the dogs barking when we are gone we both work nights... Its understandable that they would be frustrated but why dont they just talk to me why do they have to involve animal control:foxes15: So animal control suggested I buy a bark collar for the ring leader (Quark)... I dont like bark collars... I think they are cruel So I am now searching for a overnight dog sitter.... does anyone else have any other suggestions on what I could do??


i hope you did not get a fine i know someone that got a fine for their dogs barking at someone that passed by and complain to animal control and they even had to go to court.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't get the sonic egg it's useless my dogs continue to bark bark yap yap bark yap

I'm contemplating a bark collar too  its my last resort they don't stop!! I jut moved so I don't want to burn bridges already.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

To keep our doggies from barking too much...we always leave the tv or stereo on (mostly the tv) on when we are not home. Not too loud , but loud enough so my dogs do not hear and react to every little noise outside. Plus so they have something to listen that they are use to hearing when we are home. I also keep my windows closed when we are not home with either a fan or an ac on, not only to again keep the dogs from hearing anything outside , but so the house temperature stays comfortable. I live in a mobile home park where the homes are rather close together and sound travels very easily, so I do have to make every effort to keep the dogs from barking too much....trust me my neighbors would complain in a heart beat. Good luck Adrienne..hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Also the sonic bark thing went off when I sneezed it goes off if you shut the door too hard etc don't waste ur $


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I assume you have bark laws where you live? We do not where I live at. Some county's in my state do and some do not.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hsas any one used the PET CORRECTOR? It used compressed air-like a snake makes. Hissing. People say it is really neat. BUT someone has to be home to use it. It only takes a few 'hisses' and the dogs learn. I have heard that all they have to do, is show the dog the can, and they stop.

Is there any way one of you could work nights, and the other work days?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks For the info Sherri... I wont get that then quark is pretty bold I tried to squirt him with the water bottle and he just stood there staring at me still barking his head off hes very very bold


Bradley Drive transport and I work in a Nursing home... I work shift work but mostly nights...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would WAY rather see people do debarks or bark softening over any kind of shock collar.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

It would have been more neighborly for them to knock on your door and tell you about it rather than the surprise you got. How are you supposed to know what goes on when you're not home? 
I have to admit though, it can be annoying. There is a little chihuahua that lives down the street from us and she barks all day long- that is only one dog! She is kept outside and it it goes on for hours. It is quite annoying, especially when our little one hardly barks...yet. (she is showing signs she is going to let us have it soon though!)

The dog sitter sounds like a great idea because unfortunatly all other methods are either not effective or will punish the other. Unless there is some way you can sound proof things where the sound of the bark wont carry so much.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I would WAY rather see people do debarks or bark softening over any kind of shock collar.


what is debarks and bark softening??


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> what is debarks and bark softening??


Are they talking about the surgical procedure that cuts the vocal chords? If so I would have to argue a shock or citronella collar that can be used for a few days of training and then never be needed again would be much safer and better than a often risky surgical procedure. I am not saying there is never a place for de-barking but it should be a last and final resort after you hire behaviorists and only used if the alternative is death or the shelter for the dog. Especially with dogs who are so small the risks of de-barking (aspiration, breathing problems etc...) seem pretty significant.

Better than any of that would be training, keeping the dog more occupied and exercised or some sound proofing- The OP seems to not have a problem that is that bad at all though.

To Adrienne- do you have a dog door? If so maybe you could block it and confine the dogs to the inside of your house while you are gone so the neighbors cant hear the barking? How close together are the houses?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you try to put on a radio real loud. My daughter does this and helps a lot.
I am blessed that we live in area with no laws against noise. But then kinda sucks because the neighbors have parties all night and have bands at times and their dogs bark all day long. Their dog pen is right out side our window and they let them out 5am Bark Bark Bark.. They have a Rot and a Pom.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

doginthedesert said:


> Are they talking about the surgical procedure that cuts the vocal chords? If so I would have to argue a shock or citronella collar that can be used for a few days of training and then never be needed again would be much safer and better than a often risky surgical procedure. I am not saying there is never a place for de-barking but it should be a last and final resort after you hire behaviorists and only used if the alternative is death or the shelter for the dog. Especially with dogs who are so small the risks of de-barking (aspiration, breathing problems etc...) seem pretty significant.
> 
> Better than any of that would be training, keeping the dog more occupied and exercised or some sound proofing- The OP seems to not have a problem that is that bad at all though.
> 
> To Adrienne- do you have a dog door? If so maybe you could block it and confine the dogs to the inside of your house while you are gone so the neighbors cant hear the barking? How close together are the houses?


Unfortunately that information simply is not true. I show dogs almost every weekend and almost all poms, shelties, and many chihuahuas are bark softened/debarked and have no ill effects. I have dogs that were bought bark softened. No ill effects. There is no more risk with the procedure than any other very minor surgical procedure and I have been the room while a vet did debarks and couldn't believe how unphased the dogs were and awake right away.


Unfortunately stubborn dogs simply do not always learn from training tools like shock collars. Those ARE cruel. Absolutely inhumane. The dog never even knows it has been debarked but it must live in a state of fear and pain forever? 

I love that people assume, because people own dogs, they are made of money. That they can pay for all of these random things that don't work, a trainer, a behaviorist, etc. when instead they could have a simple surgery that could humanely quiet the dog down and make the dog's life happier as well as those around it. 

I used to feel the same way about debarks but knowing all of the wonderful people that I do that have chosen to debark instead of lose their sanity to yappy dogs or piss of neighbors with yappy dogs, I see how it is absolutely better than the stress or cruelty of other methods which honestly don't even usually work!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have set up an interview with a lady to come do overnights fingers crossed she works out... 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Unfortunately that information simply is not true. I show dogs almost every weekend and almost all poms, shelties, and many chihuahuas are bark softened/debarked and have no ill effects. I have dogs that were bought bark softened. No ill effects. There is no more risk with the procedure than any other very minor surgical procedure and I have been the room while a vet did debarks and couldn't believe how unphased the dogs were and awake right away.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately stubborn dogs simply do not always learn from training tools like shock collars. Those ARE cruel. Absolutely inhumane. The dog never even knows it has been debarked but it must live in a state of fear and pain forever?
> ...


i totally agree, it cost me a fortune one time with a behaviourist and it didnt work and had to still rehome a dog, i would never use a shock collar that would frighten the life out of a dog and IMO would only make the dog react more. i also had the sonic thingy, it worked for about 3 weeks, but the culprit decided to bark in a higher pitch, and like pam said was not fair on the others. i am so lucky with my neighbours, oneside i dont give a toss about as im listening to his music right now, the others are the nicest neighbours ever, i went into say sorry over lexie screaming during the night, Seperation problems, he said stop going down to her, let her cry, i ont mind, 3 nights later, peace.


----------



## jenrae (Jul 22, 2012)

When our Pug was young we tried thr water bottle when she barked to much. She thought it was neat and tried to grab the spray !!! now we just leave the tv turned on or the radio if we are in the camper. They don't hear all the noise from outside. Our Chi x is so busy picking on her sister she doesn't pay any attention to the outside sounds


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I've seen a vibrating collar used. the virbration doesn't hurt the dog when he starts barking. Others have also used citronella collars.

I agree with the suggestion of leaving them in a room like a bathroom to reduce the noise. how about turning up the radio so they can't hear noises outside?

I don't envy you. Mine can get quite yappy but my nearest neighbor is 1/4 mile away.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Unfortunately that information simply is not true. I show dogs almost every weekend and almost all poms, shelties, and many chihuahuas are bark softened/debarked and have no ill effects. I have dogs that were bought bark softened. No ill effects. There is no more risk with the procedure than any other very minor surgical procedure and I have been the room while a vet did debarks and couldn't believe how unphased the dogs were and awake right away.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately stubborn dogs simply do not always learn from training tools like shock collars. Those ARE cruel. Absolutely inhumane. The dog never even knows it has been debarked but it must live in a state of fear and pain forever?
> ...


Well I have known several dogs (mostly shelties) who have suffered major issues due to hack de-barking jobs by iffy vets or puppy mills- so it is something that you really need to be careful about. We also had a foster chi who suffered from chronic lung problems due to a de-bark procedure.

And I was in Massachusetts when the legislature voted to make the procedure illegal so I am very well read about it (for the record I am not for making it illegal- it is necessary in some cases). While that law overstepped bounds in my opinion I had lots of friends on both sides and the one thing I did learn is it is not a procedure to be taken lightly. I will leave it be because this is not what the thread it about but de-barking is not something to be taken lightly- and I don't say that because I am an uninformed crazy person who thinks dogs should be allowed to bark! For the record my dogs don't bark at stuff outside and I use neither spray, buzzers, or surgical procedures! With that said I don't judge you for de-barking your dogs- and I think you should be allowed to do it- I just am obviously on the other side of the debate here.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What's the difference between bark softening and de-barking? Do all vets do this? I'm all for it if it's safe and will make my dogs stfu! Lol seriously tho even the wind blowing outside makes them bark unconteollably and it's not that they are not trained or don't listen to me it's just the way they are no matter where they go they have someone home 22/7 they're left alone maybe 2 hours a day for errands and they still bark! I can't enjoy my dogs to the fullest I can't take them ANYWHERE bc they're annoying they've gone in the car their entire lives and they scream the entire time in the car doesn't matter if they're on ur lap or seat belted in the back. It's VERY ANNOYING and frustrating I have a dry active lifestyle and it sucks that I can't take my dogs anywhere because of the barking. It causes ALOT of problems and hostiility in my household.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> What's the difference between bark softening and de-barking? Do all vets do this? I'm all for it if it's safe and will make my dogs stfu! Lol seriously tho even the wind blowing outside makes them bark unconteollably and it's not that they are not trained or don't listen to me it's just the way they are no matter where they go they have someone home 22/7 they're left alone maybe 2 hours a day for errands and they still bark! I can't enjoy my dogs to the fullest I can't take them ANYWHERE bc they're annoying they've gone in the car their entire lives and they scream the entire time in the car doesn't matter if they're on ur lap or seat belted in the back. It's VERY ANNOYING and frustrating I have a dry active lifestyle and it sucks that I can't take my dogs anywhere because of the barking. It causes ALOT of problems and hostiility in my household.


Wow--sounds like you have a pack of renegade Chis to contend with!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

I second do not get the ultrasonic egg device. It doesn't work that great. It did for maybe 5 days and then they were barking through it.

I am going through something similar right now. Except its my roommates complaining while i am gone during the day. (2 days a week) about to be (1 day a week). I would like to find a part time job to help off set next semester. Just seems hopeless right now.

I hope the person your interviewing works out for you. HUGS


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

We've been using a squirt bottle with Brewster for about a week and his barking has dropped dramatically. Only took a couple face fulls of water and now we barely have to spray him.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bark softening is a procedure done down the throat while the animal is not awake.

Debarking is a more invasive procedure but is pretty much guaranteed to "shut the dog up".

Puppymills debark by shoving jagged metal pipes or objects down a dogs throat while it is awake...so yeah, that could cause some real problems!

Not all vets do it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm going to ask my vet about it I only have baby and ninja that live with me and I can't even walk them down the street the other day they barked at 2 adults sitting in their own drive ways barked unconteollably for no reason at all. It's annoying as h e double hockey sticks I cannot take it anymore it's embarrassing and frustrating I don't want to be constantly yelling at them. I googled a little about it apparently ur dog will still bark its head off it'll just be quieter which is PERFECT! We're needing to rent for 6 months and I'm having a hard time tryin to find a place bc I know they're gonna annoy the crap out of any neighbours ninja can't go to doggy day care bc of his deathly severe vaccine allergies and they wouldn't take him without it. I also can't have anyone come in bc they'll just bark unconteollably at the person and nothing will get accomplished on trying to shut them up while I'm at work lol. We only have 4 days a month where the dogs will be left alone for more than 3 hrs. I honestly can say I probably will never get a small dog again after these ones. I love them to death they're spoiled unconteollably but the barking is too much!


----------

